# Smoked corn on the cobb?



## ekucolonel62 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello all. 
A family friend today gave me 4 fresh corn on the cobbs still in the husk. I was wondering if there is a good way to smoke these being that ill be smoking some baby back ribs tomorrow?


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 19, 2013)

How i do them is to peel off most of the husk leaving only 1 or 2 layers on, then carefully peel them back but leave them attached, clean all the silk off and rinse them good. Then spread butter all over them with a little salt and then put the thin layer of husk back on and take a thin piece of the disgarded husk and use it like a piece of string to tie the end closed then put on the smoker for about 2 hours and it is delish!


----------



## brdprey (Jul 19, 2013)

same but we dont peel the last layer at all. we soak the corn after peeling all the husks off except last layer some where around your 45 min to end mark and letem rip.  after they were ready you peel the layer off and place your butter (real butter not that cheap crap) and enjoy. you will find yourself eating it slower and enjoying each and every bite.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 19, 2013)

We just soak them in salt water for a few hours and add them to the cooker for a few hours. ...but here's how Jeff does it: http://www.smoking-meat.com/may-19th-2011-smoked-corn-cabbage-potatoes


----------



## ballagh (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a dozen ears I am doing tomorrow. Gotta love.fresh Iowa sweet corn :-)

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------

